#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Safety specialist

## yehiaramadan

I'm searching for a safety specialist for the following job discribtion. The candidate expected to have engineering or scientific background with minimum one your experience in safety field:



1.               . 

2.         .

3.           

3.             .

4.       ERP   .

5.         .

7.            .

8.      Track system.

9.            .



10.         .

12.          . 

Applications to be submitted by e-mail to: yehia.ramadan@intl.pepsico.com

For enquiries feel free to call me on 0122298850See More: Safety specialist

----------

